
Tesla stock explodes higher again, topping $900 per share - Reedx
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-stock-surge-new-record-topping-900-per-share-150537018.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is a short squeeze. The people that shorted the stock are buying the
stock to close their position and forcing the stock up. This has happened with
Tesla before. The stock went from the 40s to over 100 in a very short time and
never looked back. The stock will find a top and collapse a bit. But the stock
price will end up higher than when it started the run. Those that shorted the
stock before the run will never get even. Ouch!

~~~
spectramax
Would it be worth shorting Tesla now at $900?

~~~
xsmasher
“The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent.”

~~~
inkeddeveloper
I feel this comment in my bones.

------
silveraxe93
Boris Johnson just announced a ban on petrol and diesel car sales. Probably
related to that?

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-51366123](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-51366123)

~~~
Traster
Laying aside Boris Johnson's track record for actually following through on
what he says. No political promise longer than the tenure of the politician
making the promise can ever be taken seriously. Notably, Johnson's predecessor
announced a legal commitment to ending the UK's global warming contributions
by 2050... after she ha announced her resignation.

------
lbsnake7
Is this for real? Or is this bitcoin for 2020?

~~~
agentphil
[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-we-know-that-tesla-
is-...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-we-know-that-tesla-is-a-bubble-
that-is-going-to-pop-2020-02-04)

------
abhs
Tesla will be the Apple of cars.

~~~
haunter
Not sure if that's good or bad

~~~
chewz
It would be bad apple

------
elisharobinson
if your the market leader without competition on a large addressable market
your valuation can essentially be infinite. But most stock trades are being
driven now by low interest rates once interest rates become more sensible , we
should see more sanity. but thats only half the story, low interest rates just
create insane price pressure , there can be lot of +/\- ve price pressure. The
people on wall street have concluded that musk has a very high batting avg ,
so they are willing to push that price pressure on to the positive side.

~~~
thorwasdfasdf
but, will interest rates ever become more reasonable again? the US fed and the
feds across the world seem to be hell-bent on creating very high inflation.
even now that we've had 2.1 and 2.4% inflation, apparrently that's not high
enough even though they're supposed to keep it at 2.

~~~
elisharobinson
Interest rates can be anything , the important thing is it should keep pace
with asset/goods creation. Why do you think we just cant stop having real
estate bubbles or governments are unwilling to regulate them. Real estate is a
great asset creation machine.

------
dang
"Stock clears price threshold" stories are common and not intellectually
interesting in their own right, so the threads always turn into generic
discussion of the company and that's it. Typically, this doesn't make for a
substantive discussion. Worse, it's the hottest/famous companies that generate
these stories, so the threads get super repetitive.

For these reasons, stock price stories don't make good HN submissions.

------
blackrock
Tesla should do a 10:1 stock split. Wait until it gets to 1000 first.

Then, psychologically, it’ll appear cheaper, and they’ll get more suckers, I
mean, buyers, to buy more shares.

------
nickik
Fantastic. While I don't care about cars, Elon Musk getting richer will be
good for space exploration.

~~~
alecmg
So far he didn't do much space exploration, more like space littering

~~~
johnmorrison
If you think space is something that can be littered you might be conflating
space with Low Earth Orbit.

The space in the solar system alone is literally quadrillions of times the
volume of the entire Earth.

~~~
aeternum
The crazy thing about space is we are actually losing access to an in-
perceivable number of galaxies due to the expansion of the universe and those
galaxies moving outside of our light cone.

Each day we wait to explore the universe, millions of planets effectively
cease to exist.

~~~
johnmorrison
This is actually a very good point!

I've not made up my mind about this whole expanding universe thing (whether
it's permanent, local, even real) but based on our current understanding it
certainly seems that you're right - the world is getting a little bit smaller
all the time. Time is of the essence - we need to move fast.

------
vsyu
Insane!

------
floatingatoll
How is this relevant to Hacker News?

> _If they 'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic._

~~~
bojo
> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

A lot of people here like a) the nerdiness of Tesla, and b) the stock market's
reactions to it.

~~~
floatingatoll
In what way does Tesla’s stock price gratify intellectual curiosity today?

Does today’s change in price materially improve or worsen Tesla’s product,
ability to manufacture product, and/or cost of Tesla vehicles or feature
options?

Should I post to the front page each time Microsoft stock goes up? IBM?
Bitcoin? Should I restrict such posts to stock prices that are powers of 2, so
that it’s intellectually curious when it would not otherwise be?

You haven’t made a case that Tesla’s share price is intellectually curious in
any respect yet, and that’s my still-unanswered question to you:

Why is today’s share price increase specifically relevant to HN?

~~~
xkjkls
Valuations should still be important. Given that Tesla has almost doubled in 5
trading days, that should be considered a significant event.

~~~
floatingatoll
Thanks!

